# Armageddon MFG - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (30/5/17)

Sir Vape has landed another batch of Apocalypse RDA's from Armageddon MFG USA. The guys at Armageddon have been really kind to supply us with a few limited colours that are not available as a full kits in the US. There is no doubt that these RDA's are possibly the funkiest drippers on the market today with a build deck that blows most of the competition out the water.

We have also got in some of their new Zion RDA which squonk fans are raving about as well as some BF pins to convert the Apocalypse into a monster BF atty. The popular Gen 2 Super Chubbs Tips have also been restocked.
















https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver (30/5/17)

Such beautiful colours @Sir Vape !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

